# And They Wonder Why We Prepare



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Saw this tidbit on the news today and thought to myself: "and they wonder why we prepare." And I'm sure this isn't the worst of it...

*Texas officials say they've gotten hundreds of complaints about price gouging and scams in the wake of Hurricane Harvey.*

_One convenience store in Houston reportedly charged $20 for a gallon of gas, $8.50 for a bottle of water and $99 for a case of water, according to the Texas Attorney General's office. The state has received 684 complaints in all, according to Kayleigh Lovvorn, a spokeswoman for the office. The agency has started looking into nine cases so far but expects more.

U.S. Energy Secretary Rick Perry on Thursday said that even though gas prices will increase because of supply issues, retailers should be wary of inflating prices unfairly. "Every state's attorney general will be watching to make sure that there's no price gouging going on," he said, adding that all who are considering raising prices inappropriately "need to watch out."

Parts of Texas remain under inches of floodwater and experts predict a lengthy recovery. Thirty-nine people have died because of the storm._


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes fleter this is why we prepare amongst other inflationary prices as well. Similar to this went on when areas in north Qld Australia got hit with cyclones. It seems if people can get away with charging these prices they will do it. At least this staves off the price rises for a little while longer because we stocked up.

I was celebrating the other day when the price of butter went up here in Australia, looking on the positive side, that what I had stored earned me 22% interest overnight. On the other hand obviously those stocks will have to be replaced at current prices when we use them too. 

Just the current inflation on food /gas/electricity and fuel prices here are killing most people's budgets. More and more are moving to buying things in bulk on special or from other suppliers to try and make ends meet. Electricity alone has gone up anywhere between 3.5% in my case being rural to 20% in most other areas of Australia.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Our electricity has gone up over 50% since 2011 and is still going up with our current liberal government.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Caribou said:


> I'm in Alaska and I knew the storm was coming. I'm pretty sure everyone in Texas knew as well. Some evacuated and some stocked up. Now there is high demand and low supply because they can't get trucks into the stores and other stores have been looted. It's called the law of supply and demand for a reason.
> 
> A couple weeks ago you could have bought all the gas cans, gas, and Pringles that you wanted. If you want it, pay up. Stupid is supposed to hurt.


So here is a follow up thought: seeing as at least 12 oil refineries in Houston are now out of commission (which is nearly 25% of the oil refining capacity in the US), do you think gas prices will rise across the continental U.S.?

I kinda do. Just a supply and demand thing. I usually fill a few gas cans in late fall. But I opted to do so early...filled up all my gas cans and both cars today. Used Stabil on the stuff in cans so I'm good for some time. I don't expect the price spike to last very long, but I'll sleep better knowing my tanks are full regardless of how it turns out.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

fteter in answer to your question are the fuel prices going to rise over there the answer IMHO is yes. 

flight1630 we can count our currencies the same as we are level pegging it on exchange rates and yes I know what you are talking about and feel your pain with the price rises. We purchased all our garden machinery and larger appliances we needed when the exchange rate was our AUD$1.10 against the US. For instance the week after we purchased our ride on lawn mower and our currency sunk in price the price of them went up $4000 for the same item.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And that's the way preppers stock up! I also feel real good when I know I have a case of something stored that is way overpriced now.
Our local Krogers Store is having case lot sales this week and next, so you know I'll be there on certain items.
I also love having enough in my working pantry so all I have to do anymore is just buy sales. I put up a case of great peaches at our farm when mom was busy at a school reuinion. They'll do me for awhile.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Living further north than SC15 it makes sense to have a dedicated cyclone kit stocked and ready.

It's a no brainer.
Summer is cyclone season.

I've lived through enough of them to know the drill and it's not just a matter of
surviving the cyclone/hurricane but for the many many weeks after the fact 
until utilities and infastructure is repaired and replaced.

Once it took 6 weeks for the power to be reconnected.
Food had to be air lifted in.

Fuel in the petrol stations ground tanks was contaminated with water.

We had sharks swimming down the main street which was covered by 3 to 4 foot of water.
You didn't step out onto your steps at night without a torch because snakes
would find shelter from the flood.
Last flood I didn't see any crocodiles but then I wasn't looking for them.

I stock up on fuel, oil, LPG, water, batteries and shelf stable food.
I have a 4 stroke, pure sinewave generator that is large enough to run my freezer and recharge my devices.
My house in a higher elevation so I don't get flood water lapping at my door.
I get my car serviced and get new tyres put on the car because nothing hydroplanes
faster than a car with bald tyres in the wet.
I get trees around the house lopped if they look like they could come down onto my roof during a big blow.

Yes, I believe there will be a increase in fuel prices there in the states.
I don't know how that will translate here in Australia.
But, I do have an app. installed on my phone that can tell me what
the fuel prices are at every petrol station in town at a glance so
when it comes time to restock my fuel supply I don't have to chase 
all over town to get the best price.
There is also one for bottled LPG which as saved me a lot of money
when I need to get my bottles refilled.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

I am glad that my pantry is stocked up, my tanks and gas cans are full, I have a well for water and a house generator run by propane tank. All of these things have been and still using at this time. It will be a long time before this area can get back to a sorta normal.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuel cost has already started here. 34 cents since last Friday, 23 since in the last 2 days. I'll be surprised if we aren't pushing $3 by the end of this long weekend. I hope it don't last long, but I fear we may have seen the last of the $2 gas for a long time to come.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Caribou said:


> I'm in Alaska and I knew the storm was coming. I'm pretty sure everyone in Texas knew as well. Some evacuated and some stocked up. Now there is high demand and low supply because they can't get trucks into the stores and other stores have been looted. It's called the law of supply and demand for a reason.


Texas did know a hurricane was coming. It was supposed to hit Corpus Christi, over 200 miles away from Houston. By the time they figured out it was going to hit Houston, it was too late to evacuate. The mayor told the people to shelter in place. It was the right thing to do. Houston is HUGE. It's the 3rd or 4th largest city in the US. The greater Houston area has almost 7 million people in it, that's more people than some entire states have. There was no way they could evacuate that many people in that short amount of time. Sheltering in place has resulted in only 10 dead. Evacuating would've resulted in hundreds of thousands dead. The flood waters on Interstate 10 reached the overpasses. Knowing a hurricane is coming doesn't mean we know where it's going to hit.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm really confused.

City water delivered 24x7 cost $60 per 4,000 gallons or .015 cents a per gallon.

Walmart 12 pack of 10 oz bottles $5. Which is about $5 a gallon. I see folks sucking on freely purchased bottle water everywhere I go.

The City is "price gouging" but Walmart isn't?!?!


Now there is a natural disaster. The regular delivery trucks can not make their deliveries and demand has outstripped local supply. If I would find a source for bottled water three states over, pay premium for special overnight shipping. Then try and find workers who wouldn't rather wait for their monthly Federal handout to unload the trucks and then load into the boats I've hired to make the last leg of the trip. I had to hire security because one truck load was stolen. I'm selling a 12 pack of 10 oz bottles for $9 and breaking even...even...zero profit...I'm doing it to help...I'm labeled as a "price Gouger" and being investigated by Homeland Securityless.

I'm confused. Thought the United States was based on a supply and demand economy?

TEOTWAWKI. You think I'm going to give you food for preTEOTWAWKI prices you're nuts. Now I'm charged with being a hoarder and risk government confiscation of ALL of my supplies!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't like the term price gouging, I prefer the term supply & demand. If the local C-store wants to charge $1,000 for a can of pork & beans then so be it. It's their store and their can. If you don't want it to buy it, don't. Go to Costco and buy pork & beans ahead of the crisis and pay $0.89 a can or wait for Uncle Sugar to bring you an MRE. If you are not smart enough to do that then starve. I didn't call and file a complaint of price gouging when Obama declared he was coming after our guns post Sandy Hook and suddenly ammo and AR-15 mags reached ridiculous prices. I just sat and looked at my stockpile smiling while I waited until things returned to normal.

My wife is an executive market analyst and buyer for the oil industry. She knew this was coming and had every single gas station, filling station, bulk tank, distribution center, military base, farm, construction site, city tanks, county tanks, state DOT tank, holding depots and fuel truck in their fleet filled before the storm reached ground. Gas prices will go up, but her customers will not feel the pinch near as badly because of some common sense preparation and planning. They can supply people for weeks and perhaps months before they need to buy more. And since they own a few refineries and processing plants, I am sure production has ramped up there as well. This won't stop gas prices from rising, but it will reduce how high they go.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't like the term price gouging, I prefer the term supply & demand. If the local C-store wants to charge $1,000 for a can of pork & beans then so be it. It's their store and their can. If you don't want it to buy it, don't. Go to Costco and buy pork & beans ahead of the crisis and pay $0.89 a can or wait for Uncle Sugar to bring you an MRE. If you are not smart enough to do that then starve. I didn't call and file a complaint of price gouging when Obama declared he was coming after our guns post Sandy Hook and suddenly ammo and AR-15 mags reached ridiculous prices. I just sat and looked at my stockpile smiling while I waited until things returned to normal.
> 
> My wife is an executive market analyst and buyer for the oil industry. She knew this was coming and had every single gas station, filling station, bulk tank, distribution center, military base, farm, construction site, city tanks, county tanks, state DOT tank, holding depots and fuel truck in their fleet filled before the storm reached ground. Gas prices will go up, but her customers will not feel the pinch near as badly because of some common sense preparation and planning. They can supply people for weeks and perhaps months before they need to buy more. And since they own a few refineries and processing plants, I am sure production has ramped up there as well. This won't stop gas prices from rising, but it will reduce how high they go.


Could not agree more - it's an issue of supply and demand. What seems like unethical to a buyer seems like an opportunity to a seller. I'll let God sort that one out and attempt to take the smartest approach possible in the meantime. My vehicle tanks, gas storage tanks, and propane tanks are all topped off. I see this particular shortage/spike as a short term disruption - if I'm right, we have enough stockpiled to ride this out.

BTW, Sentry18, I had a similar experience during the Obama years with .22LR ammo. When the prices went up and the shortages started, I just sat on my stockpile and smiled. Common sense...just simple common sense.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Bummer is, when gas prices go up, food prices go up; and they never really go back down,


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Prices went up another 10cents this morning.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

AmishHeart I so agree that when prices go up on groceries they never go down again, we are suffering huge inflation here on grocery prices and other things and we aren't even in flood currently. 

Thank goodness I live on a mountain plateau  , but lower lying areas do flood as our town is surrounded by low level bridges, waterways, creeks and rivers. We do get totally cut off my floodwaters for up to a week or more at a time so I have heard from locals as well as the shop shelves are totally bare in 3 days. But with preps we just sit back and relax, so much better than running around like a headless chook trying to buy groceries and other needs at the last moment.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Just to add another relevant instance to this thread...Hurricane Irma. Florida has declared a state of emergency as of this writing. I've got a buddy who lives down there on the Gulf Coast side. He's telling me about 2 hour lines to purchase water (when you can find it) and 90 minutes waits for gasoline. Yikes people, put something away for times like this!


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Maybe that 2 hours could be put to a better use such as driving north and west.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

1 cup rice uncooked = 7 oz / 200 g = 600 g ( 5 cups / 21 oz in weight) cooked [2] (Will serve 5 people). 1 pound of rice = 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 cups uncooked = 11 cups cooked (Will serve 11 people).
Dry beans
Dried Beans to Cooked Beans Conversion and Equivalents
1 pound dried beans = Up to 6 cups of cooked beans
1 cup dried beans = 3 cups of cooked beans
1/3 cup dried beans = 1 cup cooked beans
2/3 cup dried beans = 2 cups cooked beans

Dry Pasta
LONG SHAPES
• Angel Hair: 2 1/8" circumference dry = 1 cup cooked
• Fettuccine: 2 1/8" circumference dry = 1 cup cooked
• Linguini: 2 1/8" circumference dry = 1 cup cooked
• Spaghetti: 2 1/8" circumference dry = 1 cup cooked
SHORT SHAPES
• Elbows: 1/2 cup dry = 1 1/8 cup cooked
• Farfalle: 3/4 cup dry = 1 1/4 cup cooked
• Medium Shells: 3/4 cup dry = 1 1/8 cup cooked
• Orzo: 1/4 cup dry = 2/3 cup cooked
• Penne: 2/3 cup dry = 1 1/4 cup cooked
• Rigatoni: 3/4 cup dry = 1 1/4 cup cooked
• Rotini: 1/2 cup dry = 1 cup cooked
• Ziti: 2/3 cup dry = 1 1/4 cup cooked
If there is a particular shape that isn't listed above, check the Barilla website, which has a detailed yield chart for all their pasta shapes.

salt - 5 pounds
pepper-5 pounds
3 case of quart jars of tomato sauce .
50 pounds of dry rice
50 pounds of dry beans'
50 pounds of dry pasta
a well for water on a hill with your house.
It could work.


----------



## Donba (Apr 6, 2017)

Can you sue the state for price gouging, calif. is racing the price of gas & diesel by 20 cents a gallon. that is price gouging big time...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

People were selling cases of water for $50-60 down in Texas/Florida and it outraged people who cried "Price Gouging!". But if you were to buy 24 bottles of water at DisneyLand while on vacation it would cost you $78. Who is price gouging? The small business owner who has a finite supply of a product in great demand or the corporation who has an infinite supply but controls the availability? In the case of fuel there is a supply and demand issue as well, which is controlled by production, weather, market factors, taxes, disaster, etc., etc. Most gas stations barely break even on gas, they make their money from soda and cigarettes.


----------

